# Smartmenuxp.ocx does NOT run in my vb6 program on windows 8



## heamer (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I had developed project with smartmenuxp.ocx & VB6 which runs perfectly on Windows XP & Windows 7. But when I try to run same project on Windows 8 then Menus not working properly, infect Menus wont opens at all.

I tried to search it over net but VBSmart.com link has down.

Please Guys!! Any one has idea to resolve this issue or any one know the alternates of this ocx then please guide me.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2014)

Are you sure you have placed the .OCX file in right place under Windows 8 OS? Try these suggestions from SmartMenuXP.ocx download free - SmartMenuXP.ocx error fix and file information - dll4you.com :

*How to install SmartMenuXP.ocx manually*



> Copy SmartMenuXP.ocx to the installation directory of the program that is requesting .
> If that doesn't work, you will have to copy and paste SmartMenuXP.ocx to your system directory. By default, this is:
> C:\Windows\System (Windows 95/98/Me)
> C:\WINNT\System32 (Windows NT/2000)
> ...


----------



## Shah (Aug 4, 2014)

Just follow what [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] has posted and Don't forget to add reference to the OCX file after that.


----------

